# Initial CSV application



## DMO (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi there,

I wonder if someone can help, I am an IT Manager and have been for over 7 years, with plenty of management and hands-on experience. I am looking to apply for a CSV for South Africa. I have been told by an agent who I enquired through that although I am an IT manager I should still be able to apply through one of the below skills:

Desktop support Engineer
Microsoft System Engineers
Database Specialists

Are they correct? when applying to IITPSA, the approval authority, to be reviewed for the above skills, would they reject my application as soon as they see that I am an IT Manager and not one of the above roles? There will be plenty of proof that I have the above skills but my last two roles have been in management. I guess I am wondering how IITPSA work out whether you qualify or not? Is it enough that you have the capability and skills or do they need to see that you are actually holding that specific role?

I've seen a few forum comments about the importance of matching the exact job title once someone gets a temporary CSV visa but has anyone been through the same situation on the initial application?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

DMO said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I wonder if someone can help, I am an IT Manager and have been for over 7 years, with plenty of management and hands-on experience. I am looking to apply for a CSV for South Africa. I have been told by an agent who I enquired through that although I am an IT manager I should still be able to apply through one of the below skills:
> 
> ...


Hi DMO 

it correct that when you apply for a CSV, you must ensure that you fall under the Critical Skills category before applying for a visa or permit.

Your title doesn't really matter, according to my experience, but your qualifications, Experience and the verifications done by SAQA and IITPSA etc. are what helps you pull through to CSV. 

No, IITPSA would never reject your application based on your Job title but qualifications and experience. 

please check and decide the category you fall under using this List of Critical Skills as per Gazette 

If you apply not using this list high chances are, your CSV application will be rejected. 

Nothing to be scared of really. You can do this own your own if you are confident enough and save yourself a couple of thousands of paying agents.

regards, 
Mellania


----------



## DMO (Sep 4, 2016)

Rudo said:


> Hi DMO
> 
> it correct that when you apply for a CSV, you must ensure that you fall under the Critical Skills category before applying for a visa or permit.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mellania for the quick reply. 

So you wouldn't expect IITPSA to reject because they view me as too senior or too managerial for these skills? Have you had a similar situation? 

Again, appreciate your time.


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

DMO said:


> Thank you Mellania for the quick reply.
> 
> So you wouldn't expect IITPSA to reject because they view me as too senior or too managerial for these skills? Have you had a similar situation?
> 
> Again, appreciate your time.



My experience: I was in a 1st Line support role when i applied for my CSV but my qualifications showed that i qualified to be a BA. IITPSA didn't contend at all.


----------



## Rozay (Apr 2, 2017)

DMO said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I wonder if someone can help, I am an IT Manager and have been for over 7 years, with plenty of management and hands-on experience. I am looking to apply for a CSV for South Africa. I have been told by an agent who I enquired through that although I am an IT manager I should still be able to apply through one of the below skills:
> 
> ...


I strongly advise you amend your job title to Desktop support Engineer Manager etc not just IT Manager.The adjudicators are not really sharp you may be rejected on flimsy reasons.


----------



## DMO (Sep 4, 2016)

Rozay said:


> I strongly advise you amend your job title to Desktop support Engineer Manager etc not just IT Manager.The adjudicators are not really sharp you may be rejected on flimsy reasons.


Thanks for the advice Rozay, appreciated. Can I just ask, does this come from experience? I would love to hear about real life situations so I can try to make a judgement. As you can imagine its not that straight forward to change a job title for a previous and a current job, as well as getting references under that title. In an ideal world I would like to be honest, put down my actual title but emphasis these skills in the description of my job. However, if I hear from people's real life experience that that's a no-go I would push and adapt if necessary.

Again, I would appreciate your response.


----------



## Rozay (Apr 2, 2017)

DMO said:


> Thanks for the advice Rozay, appreciated. Can I just ask, does this come from experience? I would love to hear about real life situations so I can try to make a judgement. As you can imagine its not that straight forward to change a job title for a previous and a current job, as well as getting references under that title. In an ideal world I would like to be honest, put down my actual title but emphasis these skills in the description of my job. However, if I hear from people's real life experience that that's a no-go I would push and adapt if necessary.
> 
> Again, I would appreciate your response.


Remember the adjudicator probably has just a basic secondary qualification therefore do not expect him/her to know that your roles/skills link to the csv list job title ! Numerous rejections have been done on such grounds but its not a one size fit all.

Just ensure more specifically your current/last job has the title as per csv as I highlighted previously.


----------



## DMO (Sep 4, 2016)

Rozay said:


> Remember the adjudicator probably has just a basic secondary qualification therefore do not expect him/her to know that your roles/skills link to the csv list job title ! Numerous rejections have been done on such grounds but its not a one size fit all.
> 
> Just ensure more specifically your current/last job has the title as per csv as I highlighted previously.


I guess I hoped they would look at a CV like the below example and make a judgement on the context rather than just the title.

Job title: IT Manager
Responsibilities: Desktop Support, Microsoft System Support, Database Specialist, Manage Support Team etc.........

I do see your point, and I completely understand but, do you think the above would suffice or do you still think an actual change in job title is necessary?


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

DMO said:


> I guess I hoped they would look at a CV like the below example and make a judgement on the context rather than just the title.
> 
> Job title: IT Manager
> Responsibilities: Desktop Support, Microsoft System Support, Database Specialist, Manage Support Team etc.........
> ...


Hi DMO 

A change in job Title can be done on paper as long as you notify your HR department so that if ever they get a call from DHA (If they do) then they can remember. they can do a employment verification letter to support your contract. remember job titles change anytime. So submitting paperwork that support the Gazetted Critical list as Rozay suggested would work more in your favour. 

Remember you are still being honest as long as your comprehensive CV, IITPSA and qualifications support your work experience. 

regards,


----------



## DMO (Sep 4, 2016)

Rudo said:


> Hi DMO
> 
> A change in job Title can be done on paper as long as you notify your HR department so that if ever they get a call from DHA (If they do) then they can remember. they can do a employment verification letter to support your contract. remember job titles change anytime. So submitting paperwork that support the Gazetted Critical list as Rozay suggested would work more in your favour.
> 
> ...


Thank you again to both, I will make the necessary amendments... you actually take me into my next point re references. Its here https://www.expatforum.com/expats/s...-africa/1464052-csv-iitpsa-job-reference.html

Do you mind sharing your experience on that note?


----------



## DMO (Sep 4, 2016)

They ask for two job references from the past 5 years. I've been in my current job for two years and in my last for almost five years. I can easily obtain a reference from my previous employer but I'd still need another. Would they expect me to send them a reference from my current employer too? I would be very reluctant to do that as I really don't want them to know I have desires to leave them and immigrate, at least not so early in this process.

Anyone else only sent through one reference to IITPSA and was approved? Would they accept a reference from an employer I had almost 8 years ago as the second?

Appreciate your advice.


----------

